# remote control bubbler?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

This may seem like an odd questions - on my tank in my office we have a remote control camera allowing boys in our Stockade group to view the fish from home (and move the camera around).

I'd like to add something like a bubbler that they can control along with the camera but don't know how.

Has anyone ever come across something like this that can be controlled from a website?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 29, 2016)

I think you are referring to an aquarium controller, these are becoming very popular in the hobby, and are cool idea to add an interesting touch to a hobby that has maybe become a little boring. Check out the link below to maybe get you started in the right direction. 

Aquarium Controllers and Monitors | Marine Depot


----------

